# Not a bad little jig for trim routers



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I found this one browsing this morning, not a bad little jig for trim routers.

Unfortunately, I already have a lot of these jigs built as 'single purpose' jigs, but there are a bunch of good ideas.

6-IN-1 TRIM Router Jig - freehand routing, inlays, edge-banding, mortises, dados, circles & more! - YouTube


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks Doug.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

old55 said:


> Thanks Doug.


Whilst it's ingenious, I, like Doug prefer dedicated tools and jigs.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks, Doug. I think it would be good for someone who only occasionally needs to use a hand router. I really like most of her videos, but sometimes my ears don't work fast enough to absorb what she says. I've had to cut the youtube speed down a couple of times.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I like her fold-back straight edge. That would speed up setting a guide.


----------



## Joe Scislowicz (Aug 5, 2011)

kp91 said:


> I found this one browsing this morning, not a bad little jig for trim routers.
> 
> Unfortunately, I already have a lot of these jigs built as 'single purpose' jigs, but there are a bunch of good ideas.
> 
> 6-IN-1 TRIM Router Jig - freehand routing, inlays, edge-banding, mortises, dados, circles & more! - YouTube


I just watched this yesterday. She is excellent! I just got a trim router, so this was very timely!


----------



## Holic46 (Dec 2, 2009)

Good jig. Where do you get the template?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

6-IN-ONE Trim Router Jig Plans and Template — 3x3 Custom


This Trim Router Jig does it all! Ultimate control when freehand routing. Flush trim inlays or exposed joinery on top of your workpiece. Flush trim edge-banding, dovetails, or box joints. Dados, Grooves, and Mortises. Cut circles big or small, WITH or WITHOUT drilling a hole in your




www.3x3custom.com


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Joe Scislowicz


----------

